# OD Green



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

I know the sr9c hasent been out for that long but when is ruger going to make OD green for the compact. Sorry I just love OD for some reason.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I see that as more of a distributor thing rather than a regular prod thing. IMO though, as it's intended as a carry gun, is color a big deal? :mrgreen:


----------

